# Selling my 65.1 Think2



## Rob997 (Jan 1, 2007)

Test rode the F8...end of discussion! :thumbsup:


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

What made it that much better than your 65.1 Think2?

I have 5000 miles on my 65.1 Think 2 and cannot imagine giving it up, for another bike.


----------



## Rob997 (Jan 1, 2007)

What made it that much better than your 65.1 Think2?

Answer:

* Better road feel / livelier...feels faster 
* More compliant except on larger hits
* Turns quicker yet just as stable
* The transfer of power is "more" evident...(one of the reasons I bought the Think2)
* I live in a hilly area and climbing is easier (it climbs great)...noticeably different
* Feels lighter but not twitchy (solid feel like the Think2)
* It makes you ride harder and faster yet you can ride it all day...this bike will make you a stronger rider

The geometry is the same so making the switch was seemless. 

I rode a few of the "endurance" type bikes from other top brands thinking I would own a second bike for longer rides in addition to my Think2. I did a demo ride on the F8 at my local shop (the owner was away in Hawaii so the guys let me take it out for a 30 mile spin). The ride was so impressive I abandoned the idea of two bikes. This bike is so diverse that I feel it can be my performance bike and my Gran Fondo bike. Just add a spacer on the stem and go ride 100 miles. Compliance is great and with one of the best power transfers in the industry...why not. 

As one article stated, "If you liked the Think2 you will love the F8." This sentence sums it up. 

PS - I do not race


----------



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

Where do you live and what size is the 65.1 ........how much?


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

when I bought my 65.1 I kept my Cervelo RS for longer rides. I really haven't touched it though - I do many centuries and all of them are on my Dogma. Once you get the fit really dialed in I doubt that you will want to add a spacer for long rides. I am also interested in a newer bike but I am concerned about the ride, does the F8 feel ANY less smooth than the 65.1? I love the ride of my bike and how smooth and solid it feels.


----------



## Rob997 (Jan 1, 2007)

Sworker...the bike was sold


----------



## Rob997 (Jan 1, 2007)

Donn12...for me, I do not feel the bike is any less smoother. Actually, I was able to run a little higher tire pressure on the F8. On the 65.1, I was trying to smooth it out a bit. I run Zipp 202 clinchers. After having this bike for several months now I am totally happy with this bike. It does everything great. Seriously, I think I would be hard pressed to find a better bike. By the way, my typical rides are 30-60 miles. 

Yes, no spacer adjustment...I am dialed.


----------

